# Is hd 7750 a good buy??



## sayan8 (Sep 14, 2012)

I Want to know that is 7750 a good buy ???
I have a 450w smps ......


Please tell me where i can get it on Kolkata in Chandni Chowk......


----------



## Skud (Sep 14, 2012)

SMPS of which brand? Rest of the system config? Budget for graphics card?


----------



## sayan8 (Sep 15, 2012)

My specs.
Core i3 @ 3.8ghz  oc
Asus p7mlx mother board
4 gb kingston ram.
Foxin 450w smps.
Win 7
Crt monitor wid resolution of 1024x 768

My max budget is strictly 6.5k  dont want to go beyond that...


----------



## macho84 (Sep 15, 2012)

Not sure if psu can handle it. 
Make sure other wise it might eat other components.


----------



## d6bmg (Sep 16, 2012)

Your current PSU should be able to handle HD7750.
90% sure. But for future-proofing, you should upgrade your PSU, even if you do it later.


----------



## topgear (Sep 17, 2012)

@ Op - disbale the cpu OC and have fun with HD7750 or better buy a new PSU first.


----------



## sayan8 (Sep 20, 2012)

and one thing do i need to format my pc after installing it??


----------



## theserpent (Sep 20, 2012)

get the gigabyte hd 7750(factory oced) i have it,And it wonderfull... but if your pc can handle 6770 its a much better deal than 7750



sayan8 said:


> and one thing do i need to format my pc after installing it??



No you dont need to. Just delete your old card's drivers or chipest driver


----------



## sayan8 (Sep 20, 2012)

theserpent said:


> get the gigabyte hd 7750(factory oced) i have it,And it wonderfull... but if your pc can handle 6770 its a much better deal than 7750
> 
> 
> 
> No you dont need to. Just delete your old card's drivers or chipest driver



Csn you tell me what fps ur gettin in different games


----------



## theserpent (Sep 20, 2012)

gta 4(in 1440 x 900) i get around 52 fps.
just causes 2 again 50 fps
skyrim 38+
crysis 2 34+


----------



## sayan8 (Sep 21, 2012)

theserpent said:


> gta 4(in 1440 x 900) i get around 52 fps.
> just causes 2 again 50 fps
> skyrim 38+
> crysis 2 34+





What is the price??/


----------



## topgear (Sep 22, 2012)

^^  get this :
MSI R7750-PMD1GD5/OC Radeon HD 7750 1GB 128-bit GDDR5 PCI Express 3.0 x16 HDCP Graphic Card


----------



## sayan8 (Sep 22, 2012)

I tried to overclock my old 4350 . Its nrmal frequency is 600mhz..But after i tried to oc with overdrive it was reduced to 110mhz ..how can i reset it...


----------



## theserpent (Sep 22, 2012)

Msi is a much more reputed brand.
The gigabyte one costs 6.7k when i bought it, Well AFAIK gigabyte is new to the segment and offers Factory Oced


----------



## topgear (Sep 23, 2012)

sayan8 said:


> I tried to overclock my old 4350 . Its nrmal frequency is 600mhz..But after i tried to oc with overdrive it was reduced to 110mhz ..how can i reset it...



are you sure it's reduced to 110 Mhz - modern gpus runs with lower clock speed when there is very little load or in 2D mode - use GPU-Z to determine correct speed and if possible just ditch this .. there's a lot performance difference compared to HD7750.


----------



## sayan8 (Sep 23, 2012)

Thanks evry one,,Bought Gigabyte 7750 Oc  @ 6.2k ........Its Awesome


----------



## Skud (Sep 23, 2012)

Great. Now game hard.


----------

